# Tecumseh VLV series manual?



## jgreenstine (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a blade brake problem with a VLV126 engine. The brake is applied full time, despite my moving the throttle lever to the run position. Does anyone have the Tecumseh manual pages for this mechanism? I think the manual is #695578. 

Wondering what happened to make the brake suddenly apply, regardless of the position of the throttle lever on my Ariens walk-behind lawnmower?

Thanks!


----------



## French Laurent (Apr 27, 2008)

*This could help*

I am also looking for a repair manual for a VLV 60.
I have just found out in this forum that partstree.com is a site worth visiting.
I'm on it now. I can see the parts of the engine and their code.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=502025B-VLV60&dn=10EVLV5011502025B-EN is the page I'm on for my vlv 60 502025B.
To get the page I had to write Tecumseh then 202025B. I did not get any result with Tecumseh anf vlv60.
I hope that can help you.


----------

